# Wood Duck at farmington bay this morning.



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Went out with my nephew this morning and he shot this nice drake woodie!!

Nick


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

That's awesome congrats!!!!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

LUCKY!!! DANG YOU!!!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats. Glad to see lots of guys picking up one of these dream ducks. Hopefully with the WOW program they won't always be a dream duck here in Utah.


----------



## Dr. Decoy (May 4, 2008)

Congrats. Sure is an ugly picture for such a pretty bird.


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

Dr. Decoy said:


> Congrats. Sure is an ugly picture for such a pretty bird.


Yes it is an ugly picture for sure, but all I had was the camera on my phone. Took it straight to the taxidermist, when he gets it back I will post some more pics.

Nick


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice!! thats only duck I have not got here in Utah except sea ducks.


----------



## UtahDodgeCummins (Oct 12, 2011)

Who is heading up the WOW program, I would love to help get more of these birds here in Utah.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

That is awesome congrats!!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I wonder if that is the same drake that was on the pond behind my neighborhood in Farmington earlier this week? Congrats.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats really cool! Congrats!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## duck_mojo (Dec 18, 2011)

Defenitly dont see many of those there


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

That's a nice one, I killed a wall worthy one this morning too, soon as I get back in town, he's going to Tex's.


----------

